# Cousin offered me a kitten



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

Someone dropped of a kitten at his house. He already has several that he tolerates for his wife's sake. He said it was very small and just skin and bones, a female, black long haired and very affectionate.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes, yes, take kitten!


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

I am concerned for it's health. He said it was very thin. Sounds like vet bills.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes, kitties are a big responsibility. And vets are expensive.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2022)

*Deb, how do YOU feel about having a
 kitten?  Did the giver to you give you a choice if you want it?  If you think you will like the companionship then go for it.  I am considering if I want to take on care and feeding of a cat. If I do adopt it will be a senior*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

I vowed after my last cat died that I wouldn't have any more pets. Getting a small kitten, if it survives, would probably outlive me and be a burden to my executor. I also have a much smaller house now which has an open floor plan. I'm concerned that the cat would have more opportunities to escape outside if I opened the door. To confine it to a bedroom or the basement wouldn't be very nice for it, anyway.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> I vowed after my last cat died that I wouldn't have any more pets. Getting a small kitten, if it survives, would probably outlive me and be a burden to my executor. I also have a much smaller house now which has an open floor plan. I'm concerned that the cat would have more opportunities to escape outside if I opened the door. To confine it to a bedroon or the basement wouldn't be very nice for it, anyway.


Yes, Agreed!  I don't know your age but I would ABSOLUTELY get another Persian kitten but nope.  Not at my age.
People around here will take dogs but not cats, (if something happened to me).


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

Long haied cats also require at lot of grooming attention. I had a friend that had white Persians and their fur was all knotted in bunches. She never brushed them - too much bother. I felt so sorry for them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> I am concerned for it's health. He said it was very thin. Sounds like vet bills.


Nah. Sounds like time to feed it to me.

The only expense should be a cardboard box with a hole cut out and a not-too-tall plastic tub of kitty litter. You could toss a piece of cloth in the box, but after that, all you have to buy is catfood and an occasional bag of litter.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> Long haied cats also require at lot of grooming attention. I had a friend that had white Persians and their fur was all knotted in bunches. She never brushed them - too much bother. I felt so sorry for them.


Grooming is necessary if they have a really thick coat, like Persians, but if it's long and not very thick, the cat will groom itself perfectly well.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Grooming is necessary if they have a really thick coat, like Persians, but if it's long and not very thick, the cat will groom itself perfectly well.


That's true!
But, 
There's nothing like a quiet, intelligent Persian!  I miss my kitty so much!


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)

I saw my cousin at church and he didn't mention the cat. Maybe he found someone to take it.


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2022)

Deb, I understand your concern about taking a kitten. I'd probably take it in a second if I had the ability. I still wish you would look into an older cat.

My last 4 cats, including the two bad girls I have now, have never attempted to get outside. As a large kitten, the calico did once when I came home from work in the dark. She darted out the door, froze. I think she scared herself. I scooped her up and she's never done it again. Even Daphne, my big grumpy torti who was almost a year old stray when I got her. I brought her to my apartment, indoors and she settled right in. She'd greet me at the door when I got home but didn't attempt to get out the door.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)

My other concerns is that I have a nice clean house now. Cats ruined my old house with their peeing on the carpeting and scratching the furniture despite having litterboxes in several rooms and a scratching post. Added to the fact I am getting more health problems now and don't know when it would become a real burden to take care of a cat when I can just take care of myself. Also the expense of food, litter and vet care.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2022)

Ok, you can stop kvetching now!  Your concerns are valid and compassionate for the cat.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 18, 2022)

If you want a cat maybe a foster situation would be best, because I think they would take the cat back if it became beyond your ability to care for it.  Also you could insist on a tidy cat.  Of the five house cats I've had, only one developed a peeing problem and that was when he was old.  But my current cat gets constipated and then throws up, he is being a hassle, but oh well, not nearly as much mess as kids make.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 18, 2022)

debodun said:


> My other concerns is that I have a nice clean house now. Cats ruined my old house with their peeing on the carpeting and scratching the furniture despite having litterboxes in several rooms and a scratching post. Added to the fact I am getting more health problems now and don't know when it would become a real burden to take care of a cat when I can just take care of myself. Also the expense of food, litter and vet care.


You definitely shouldn't get a cat.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2022)

Just Say  NO,  and forget about it.


----------



## Trish (Dec 18, 2022)

debodun said:


> My other concerns is that I have a nice clean house now. Cats ruined my old house with their peeing on the carpeting and scratching the furniture despite having litterboxes in several rooms and a scratching post. Added to the fact I am getting more health problems now and don't know when it would become a real burden to take care of a cat when I can just take care of myself. Also the expense of food, litter and vet care.


@debodun Mum had to rehome her cat because it became difficult for her to look after it and as the cat followed her around, mum nearly tripped over it a few times.  Fortunately the cat went to a really good home and all ended well but, it's best to be sure before adopting a pet and if you have any doubts at all, don't do it.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Ok, you can stop kvetching now!  Your concerns are valid and compassionate for the cat.


Why are you kvetching about my kvetching?


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> If you want a cat maybe a foster situation would be best, because I think they would take the cat back if it became beyond your ability to care for it.  Also you could insist on a tidy cat.  Of the five house cats I've had, only one developed a peeing problem and that was when he was old.  But my current cat gets constipated and then throws up, he is being a hassle, but oh well, not nearly as much mess as kids make.


What do you do for the constipation? My tabby gets a little like that. I give her hair ball medications.

I think the litter box cleaning and throw up cleaning helps keep me limber.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 18, 2022)

Remy said:


> What do you do for the constipation? My tabby gets a little like that. I give her hair ball medications.


He gets a quarter teaspoon of Miralax twice a day in some canned food, plus hairball medicine every third day.  He makes it hard by not being a good eater, I'm happy if I can get a tablespoon of food into him at breakfast and dinner.  I've tried so many brands and flavors, and even giving him his favorites I'm throwing away the majority of the food each meal.  He had a good bill of health from the vet, so I guess it is age-related.  He was a good eater when he was young.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 18, 2022)

Never get a pet of any kind if you can't love it, spend time with it, get it medical care and medication as needed and be able to purchase food for it.  An animal needs and deserves as much as a human.  They are sometimes difficult to take care of, they can be expensive if they get sick, they can do damage to your home until they learn not to. 

It seems to me that you are not ready to have a pet.  I would never discourage anyone but as the owner of 3 dogs, house dogs, I know how much  work and expense can be involved.  Yet, I still find myself checking the shelters for a puppy! LOL


----------



## Blessed (Dec 18, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> He gets a quarter teaspoon of Miralax twice a day in some canned food, plus hairball medicine every third day.  He makes it hard by not being a good eater, I'm happy if I can get a tablespoon of food into him at breakfast and dinner.  I've tried so many brands and flavors, and even giving him his favorites I'm throwing away the majority of the food each meal.  He had a good bill of health from the vet, so I guess it is age-related.  He was a good eater when he was young.


Maybe time to switch over to homemade food.  Talk to the vet.  I have dogs, no cats.  I do add veggies to their dry food, carrots, green beans, sweet peas, pumpkin and rice when I cook it for me.  There vet approves. They love it, you would think they were eating caviar.  Maybe just cooked chicken with some veggies, ask the vet.


----------



## Leann (Dec 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Never get a pet of any kind if you can't love it, spend time with it, get it medical care and medication as needed and be able to purchase food for it.  An animal needs and deserves as much as a human.  They are sometimes difficult to take care of, they can be expensive if they get sick, they can do damage to your home until they learn not to.
> 
> It seems to me that you are not ready to have a pet.  I would never discourage anyone but as the owner of 3 dogs, house dogs, I know how much  work and expense can be involved.  Yet, I still find myself checking the shelters for a puppy! LOL


I have a dog that I absolutely love and she has a wonderful life with me. You're right when you say that an animal needs and deserves as much as a human. But I doubt I'll have another pet after her. They are a lot of love but also a lot of work and I think it would be too much for me when I'm older.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 18, 2022)

Leann said:


> I have a dog that I absolutely love and she has a wonderful life with me. You're right when you say that an animal needs and deserves as much as a human. But I doubt I'll have another pet after her. They are a lot of love but also a lot of work and I think it would be too much for me when I'm older.


I have 3, 2 of them are here on the couch with me snugged up in their blankets.  The 3rd, big dog (90#s) is at my feet.  I do not know how I would function without them.  Pretty much my only friends, I can talk with them all day, get hugs and kisses.  I do worry about the future, it can be a lot of work caring for them, baths, nail trims, trips to the groomer for 2 of them.  The big one (90#s) is a chow.  So there is constantly hair to clean up and daily brushing.  He belonged to a dear friend that died after a sudden heart attack.  The dog knew me, my dogs, my home.  I kept him when the friend traveled so it made sense for him to stay with me.  

I hope my health will hold up, that I will be able to take care of them always.  I would not say never.  I will always have at least one dog.  It I have to go into care at some point, there will be a dog going with me.  I would not go to any home that does not allow pets.  The assisted living where my Mom was is very pet friendly.  There were many residents that had small dogs and cats.  All of the residents enjoyed these pets so much!! It is possible to have a pet even as we get older, don't say never!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 19, 2022)

I feel the same Blessed!


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Never get a pet of any kind if you can't love it, spend time with it, get it medical care and medication as needed and be able to purchase food for it.  An animal needs and deserves as much as a human.  They are sometimes difficult to take care of, they can be expensive if they get sick, they can do damage to your home until they learn not to.
> 
> It seems to me that you are not ready to have a pet.  I would never discourage anyone but as the owner of 3 dogs, house dogs, I know how much  work and expense can be involved.  Yet, I still find myself checking the shelters for a puppy! LOL


I know what you mean. I've had many cats over the years and most lived well into their teens, so I know what it takes to give them good care.


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2022)

BTW - I haven seen the neighborhood cats in several weeks. Maybe the snow and cold make them stay close to food and shelter at the house next door.


----------

